# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Internal Server Error, Unable To Upload/Attach Any Files

## Stonesteel

Greetings!

do we currently have a problem in attaching files? recently, I am unable to attach any files to this forum which made me hard to explain my posts. I tried using Firefox, IE and Chrome to upload files but still encountering Error 500(IOError ... etc), I tried to uncheck the advance attachment, and I got this error when uploading files.

"Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@excelforum.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."

----------


## Paul

Testing uploading some attachments (xlsx file, jpg..)

Seems to be working on my end.  Perhaps there was an issue with the site at the time you were uploading?  Can you try again now?

Thanks.

----------


## Stonesteel15

I am still getting an error.  :Frown: 
Filesize is only 203KB

Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@excelforum.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

----------


## Paul

I believe the max file size is 100KB.  Either zip your file or delete a bunch of unnecessary data from your sample.  We usually don't need to see everything, just enough that we understand the layout, data and what you're trying to achieve.

----------


## Stonesteel15

Copy of Querier.xlsm





> Re: Internal Server Error, Unable To Upload/Attach Any Files
> 
> I believe the max file size is 100KB. Either zip your file or delete a bunch of unnecessary data from your sample. We usually don't need to see everything, just enough that we understand the layout, data and what you're trying to achieve



I therefore concluded that Paul's explanation is correct, I tried to reduce the file below 100KB and the attachment proceeded. 

Sir Paul, thank you very much for the assistance, now I know what the problem really is.  :Smilie:

----------


## Paul

Glad it's working as intended.  If you wouldn't mind, please mark the thread as Solved by going to your first post in the thread, clicking Thread Tools (just above the post) and then "Mark this thread as solved."

Thanks, and happy foruming!  (I never know if that's one m or two..)

----------


## Stonesteel15

Thank you very much again Sir Paul.  :Smilie:

----------

